# cork grip wrap



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Where is the best local place to get some of the cork tape wrap? Building my 6.5 year old her new Spanish rod...that will have an old Airex Beachcomber on it...just like Daddy's Spanish rod.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> Where is the best local place to get some of the cork tape wrap? Building my 6.5 year old her new Spanish rod...that will have an old Airex Beachcomber on it...just like Daddy's Spanish rod.


You mean like pro grip tape? 

The best stuff I've found is Tennis Racket Tape. You can get 5 or 6 rolls of different colors on amazon for like 4.99 a pack, may have gone up, I bought a 6 pack 2 years ago

WAY cheaper for the exact same thing.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, but my rods have the cork tape wrap and she wants her rod like mine. I have another idea that she might like.


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Where are you located? I have a large roll of cork tape, but I'm in Alabama.

The Rod Room in Orange Beach sells it for 69 cents a foot.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Aqua, I work on PK, so I'm only a few minutes from OB....thanks for the info.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, guys....but being female...she just changed her mind. NOW she wants it wrapped like a rainbow...which means breaking out all my rod thread and having to do a helluva lot of wrapping....or...try an experiment. Spray glue on the butt, then flat wrap with rainbow colored shoelace...then hi-build over it.

Sheeesh...raising boys is a lot simpler.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys....but being female...she just changed her mind. NOW she wants it wrapped like a rainbow...which means breaking out all my rod thread and having to do a helluva lot of wrapping....or...try an experiment. Spray glue on the butt, then flat wrap with rainbow colored shoelace...then hi-build over it.
> 
> Sheeesh...raising boys is a lot simpler.


wait a week or so,and she'll change her mind again


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys....but being female...she just changed her mind. NOW she wants it wrapped like a rainbow...which means breaking out all my rod thread and having to do a helluva lot of wrapping....or...try an experiment. Spray glue on the butt, then flat wrap with rainbow colored shoelace...then hi-build over it.
> 
> Sheeesh...raising boys is a lot simpler.


:thumbup:..just get a pink or purple one and call it a day..thats what i did for my daughter..she loved it and never wanted anything else..my son on the othr hand..has 2 in his hands and looking at 3 more:thumbdown:


----------

